

Ask HN: Medical Feed for HN? - Mz

I know there are sites that do feeds of, say, the front page for Hacker News. Is there a site that specifically aggregates 1) submissions of medical articles here or 2) medical articles that generated discussion here?<p>Or is there is some other option I am not thinking to ask, like an HN style site for medical news?<p>Thanks.
======
gus_massa
I can't answer exactly that, but I'll try to give some suggestions:

Many of the tokenadult submissions are about medicine, or medical research
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=tokenadult](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=tokenadult)

Also, many of the comments of tokenadult are in the same kind of topic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=tokenadult](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=tokenadult)
(usually a looong explanation of the methodological failures, like "they used
only 3 rats" or "it works in rats, but it may not work in humans", but mooore
polite and informative and with links to support the main points)

In particular, you can read:
[http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/](http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/)

You can create and save a filter in [http://hnapp.com/](http://hnapp.com/) to
see the medical posts. You will have to tweak the keywords until you get the
correct set of post. (I use it when a single topic monopolizes all the front
page.)

~~~
Mz
Thx.

